# hasegawa 1/48 B5N2 97 MIDWAY



## 520516MA (Jan 30, 2010)

nice to see you bros
this kit it's not easy to see these years .midway ~ 
hope you like it ~


----------



## 520516MA (Jan 30, 2010)

add photo


----------



## 520516MA (Jan 30, 2010)

go on


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fantastic! 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ellis995 (Jan 30, 2010)

echo the above


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

Joichi Tomonaga, Hikotaicho of the the Hiryu Air Group.

For your info, your lighter colour Green, while nicely applied is a little too bright, the IJN top colour was a rather Dark Green overall.If there was variation of the top colour it would have been less prominent having been stored in the hangar decks out of the elements...

That's not to say I don't like it, I do!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice, and the Mickey Mouse lamp really sets it off -


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyway looking great.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work, 520516MA!
Awesome.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2010)

Wayne. You are awesome too


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stunning


----------

